# Mental Stimulation



## ZentheGSD (Jan 23, 2017)

My 19 week old German Shepherd gets plenty of physical exercise. He needs more mental stimulation. What games do you recommend? 

Here he is at 4 weeks, 12 weeks, and 4 months. ?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

tracking is mental exercise. Either AKC, IPO or nosework.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

So cute, love seeing the pictures from puppy to older.


----------



## ZentheGSD (Jan 23, 2017)

Any specific resources you recommend? I'm new to this, but I am interested in IPO and nose work. 



onyx'girl said:


> tracking is mental exercise. Either AKC, IPO or nosework.


----------



## ZentheGSD (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you! It's fun to see how much they change. 



Deb said:


> So cute, love seeing the pictures from puppy to older.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Dhttp://nacsw.net/instructor-list

I hope my link worked for you. The site has a ton of info. My boy and I have been in class for a few months now and he absolutely loves it. 

Your pup is beautiful!

Edit: sorry. the link doesn't work but just type it in and you'll get there


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

All of the above gorgeous pup!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I second the nose work suggestion I think we are about to begin classes as well and I can't wait! Giving them a "job" that is entertaining to him should help him with mental stimulation. He is simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.nacsw.net 
Great information on the link heart and soul posted. Sometimes your area may not have a certified instructor in your area or classes not available but there still may be instructors that are more then qualified. My instructor is not certified but has experience and many training rescources. Definitely worth checking out!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

lalabug said:


> I second the nose work suggestion I think we are about to begin classes as well and I can't wait! Giving them a "job" that is entertaining to him should help him with mental stimulation. He is simply gorgeous!!


Awesome I just started our new pup luna in classes! Enjoy it is so addicting!!!!! Start saving empty boxes lol!!!


----------



## ZentheGSD (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you everyone! He's my baby. 

I bought some games and right now he uses brute force to get the treats - throws and shakes. Lol! He gets them out pretty quick. 

I'm going to look into specific classes as soon as we're done with his basic obedience training. We have two more weeks.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd look now. Classes sometimes have wait lists. And I live in an area with multiple certified instructors and four or five clubs to choose from.

Check out Nina Ottosson puzzles as well. My girl loved Dog Domino and still thinks that is fun. I need to look at other Nina puzzles for her - just haven't lately - but they are made of wood and are beautifully sturdy.

For scent games in the house, I sometimes use a teaball with a stinky treat, but now that her down-stay is really reliable, I just put her in a down-stay out of sight and hide about 10-15 treats all over the house and release her to search. It probably isn't a great idea to do that along with formal Nosework, but it's easy and she loves it and it made her think enough to tire her out a little. I was honestly just too lazy to get her scent kit out and put an actual hide somewhere.


----------

